# Pufftreffen 11.08.2012!



## guru39 (6. Juni 2012)

Hällö liebe Leute,

am 11.08.2012 ist es wieder soweit..... *das Püfftreffen ist angesagt* 





Was euch erwartet... sind herrliche Trails... eine legale DH Strecke die es "eigentlich" in sich hat 

Hier 2 Beispiele 



Das einzigste das ihr mitbringen müsst sind 7,5 für die Tageskarte der DH Strecke 

 Eine Tour wird aber auch angeboten 

Für das leibliche Wohl sorgen dann WIR, es gibt männermässiges Fleisch
vom Holzkohle Grill.... Stichwort: Acrylamid 

Weiber sind aber auch erwünscht 





Foddoknipser/innen werden auch anwesend sein 

Grüß Gürü.


----------



## WODAN (7. Juni 2012)

Schade, da bin ich noch in Finnland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2012)

Wirklich schade Bernd!


----------



## Joshua60 (8. Juni 2012)

Ich habs im Kalender notiert. Wäre schön, wenns dieses Jahr klappt


----------



## Elfriede (8. Juni 2012)

Hoffentlich gibts wieder ein paar sexy Fotos! Diesmal bitte mit Bikini!


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Juni 2012)

Ich werde da sein


----------



## Joerg_1969 (14. Juni 2012)

+1

Als Schisser bin ich für die Tour...

Und ich möchte nicht im Bikini fotografiert werden ;D


----------



## mono6 (14. Juni 2012)

da bin ich zum edc in spicak


----------



## guru39 (14. Juni 2012)

Schoiße... auf dich und Stine hab ich mich am meisten gefreut


----------



## Team Nicolai (15. Juni 2012)

Coole! werde auf jedenfall versuchen vorbei zu kommen

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2012)

wäre kuhl Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numb87 (18. Juni 2012)

evtl schaff ichs ja und komm vorbei... je nach lage des katers und der stimmung der hochzeit


----------



## de´ AK77 (3. Juli 2012)

Im Rahmen der Nicolai Deutschland Tour und dem damit verbundenen Pufftreffen darf ich heute bekannt geben das folgende Testräder am Start sein werden:

He AC, Größe S
He AC, Größe M
He AC, Größe L
He AM, Größe M
He AM, Größe L
He AM, Größe XL
Ion 14, Größe L
Ion 18, Größe M
Ion 18, Größe L
Ion 20, Größe M
Ion 20, Größe L
Helius AM Pinion, Größe L
ION 16 E-Bike

es darf und soll also nach Lust und Laune getestet werden!


----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2012)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> .......ION 16 E-Bike..........



Kuhl, damit fahr ich dann unsere DH Strecke mal hoch... (und mit dem Bus wieder runter )


----------



## der-gute (3. Juli 2012)

verdammmmmt!

da gibts mal n AM in XL und ich bin auf der Bike Attack


----------



## ChrisXross85 (3. Juli 2012)

Ah perfekt,

dann kann ich mal aufm AM probesitzen


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juli 2012)

bin leider auch dies jahr raus... 
 wir kommen erst am 14.08. aus Ägypten wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScreamingHand (4. Juli 2012)

Hoi

ist das Treffen am/im Puff in Eppele oder ufm Könischschtuhl ? weil uf de Stuhl kumm isch atm net nuff, hab ganz doll aua


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bin leider auch dies jahr raus...
> wir kommen erst am 14.08. aus Ägypten wieder



Erwarte kein Mitleid!

;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juli 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Erwarte kein Mitleid!
> 
> ;-)



na ja mitleid nicht... aber es ist mir doch schon peinlich,- weil ich eigentlich feste zugesagt habe.

sorry Rainer+co.


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2012)

ScreamingHand schrieb:


> Hoi
> 
> ist das Treffen am/im Puff in Eppele oder ufm Könischschtuhl ? weil uf de Stuhl kumm isch atm net nuff, hab ganz doll aua



Moin Schreiende Hand,

das Pufftreffen ist im Puff, geht aber erst am Abend los wenn das Geteste der Nicolai Flotte am KS vorbei ist.

@Artur,

schade! Kommste uns halt mal so besuchen


----------



## ScreamingHand (4. Juli 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Moin Schreiende Hand,
> 
> das Pufftreffen ist im Puff, geht aber erst am Abend los wenn das Geteste der Nicolai Flotte am KS vorbei ist.



Alles klar, danke für die Antwort. 

Dann kumm isch Obends mol vorbei gehumbld


----------



## der-gute (5. Juli 2012)

Rainer, fahren die N Jungs gleich mit Sack und Pack weiter?

ich könnt sonst in der Woche drauf vorbei kommen (auch schon gleich am 13.08.) - 
vielleicht kann ja das Helius AM in XL noch n paar Tage da bleiben?


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Rainer, fahren die N Jungs gleich mit Sack und Pack weiter?
> 
> ich könnt sonst in der Woche drauf vorbei kommen (auch schon gleich am 13.08.) -
> vielleicht kann ja das Helius AM in XL noch n paar Tage da bleiben?



Moin d-Gude,

hab grad mit N gesprochen, sie würde das Rad bis zur Eurobaik bei mir stehen lassen.


----------



## der-gute (5. Juli 2012)

What?

Wirklich?!

Seeeeeehr geil ;-)

wann wäre denn ein guter Zeit-. um euch zum Testen zu besuchen?

eher Nachmittags, oder?

ich würd ja schon gern mit euch fahren gehen...


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> What?
> 
> Wirklich?!
> 
> ...




Wir fahren immer Mi. und Sa. Das steht dann auch hier, auf der letzten Seite latürlich 

http://www.hd-freeride.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=20


----------



## der-gute (5. Juli 2012)

dann wäre der 15.08. ja ideal sag ich mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (7. Juli 2012)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> Im Rahmen der Nicolai Deutschland Tour und dem damit verbundenen Pufftreffen darf ich heute bekannt geben das folgende Testräder am Start sein werden:
> 
> 
> Helius AM Pinion, Größe L



uuaaa...woa...woooo...sabber


----------



## Brickowski (7. Juli 2012)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> Im Rahmen der Nicolai Deutschland Tour und dem damit verbundenen Pufftreffen darf ich heute bekannt geben das folgende Testräder am Start sein werden:
> 
> He AC, Größe S
> 
> es darf und soll also nach Lust und Laune getestet werden!




Oh je,das wird die große Finanzkrise bei mir einläuten


----------



## dancing Queen (7. Juli 2012)

Bin schon Brote für die Fahrt zu Euch am schmieren. Bring noch nen Kumpel mit -der bügelt grad seinen Lycra-Einteiler und  sich auch schon


----------



## guru39 (9. Juli 2012)

dancing Queen schrieb:


> Bin schon Brote für die Fahrt zu Euch am schmieren. Bring noch nen Kumpel mit -der bügelt grad seinen Lycra-Einteiler und  sich auch schon





Wärend wir dann Steaks essen kannst du an deinem Butterbrot rumlutschen 


@all,
sagt mir bitte Bescheid wer alles kommt, damit wir diesen ganz besonderen Abend planen können 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## der-gute (10. Juli 2012)

ich will weinen...


----------



## ScreamingHand (10. Juli 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> @all,
> sagt mir bitte Bescheid wer alles kommt, damit wir diesen ganz besonderen Abend planen können
> 
> Gruß Guru.



Bescheid


----------



## Joshua60 (10. Juli 2012)

Bescheid


----------



## Simbl (10. Juli 2012)

3x Bescheid


----------



## Festerfeast (10. Juli 2012)

Bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (10. Juli 2012)

Bescheid-Stand 10.07.2012 14:15 

5x Bescheid
1x weinen

delta t bis Pufftreffen: 31 Tage, 3Std. 45min....


----------



## dr.juggles (10. Juli 2012)

bescheid.
muss nochmal ein helius am in M probefahren. es lässt mir keine ruhe.


----------



## dancing Queen (10. Juli 2012)

Die Brote sind für die Fahrt nach Heidelberg. Hab sie schonmal ins Handschuhfach gepackt.

Wir kommen zu dritt + einem der Bilder von Heidelberg machen will -kein Biker.


----------



## trailterror (10. Juli 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> bescheid.
> muss nochmal ein helius am in M probefahren. es lässt mir keine ruhe.


----------



## dr.juggles (10. Juli 2012)

hey trail wenn du mit deinen 2 meter fuffzich nen L fährst mach ich mir schon gedanken


----------



## missmarple (10. Juli 2012)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> Bescheid-Stand 10.07.2012 14:15
> 
> 5x Bescheid
> 1x weinen


Das mit dem Zählen üben wir dann bei Gelegenheit nochmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langer82 (10. Juli 2012)

BESCHEID!!


----------



## trailterror (10. Juli 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hey trail wenn du mit deinen 2 meter fuffzich nen L fährst mach ich mir schon gedanken


----------



## simon69 (11. Juli 2012)

Einmal Bescheid


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juli 2012)

nehmt ihr auch  Canyon Fahrer mit.


----------



## Kaena (12. Juli 2012)

Mensch Artur, klappt das wieder nicht mit dir. Schade, schade......  
Dann mußt du uns aber so mal besuchen!


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2012)

Kaena schrieb:


> Mensch Artur, klappt das wieder nicht mit dir. Schade, schade......
> Dann mußt du uns aber so mal besuchen!



ja leider... wir fliegen am 02. Aug. für 2 wochen nach Ägypten .


----------



## dancing Queen (12. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nehmt ihr auch  Canyon Fahrer mit.




Sogar zwei  . Hatte mal daran gedacht, den alten (Canyon)-Rahmen im nächsten Jahr zum rituellen demolieren mit nach Heidelberg zu bringen. Ihn einem Kumpel zu schenken halte ich aber leider für ritterlicher.


----------



## guru39 (12. Juli 2012)

Wer Freunde wie dich hat braucht keine Feinde


----------



## dancing Queen (13. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub schon dass der Typ der den Rahmen bekommt gern mein Kumpel ist.


----------



## guru39 (13. Juli 2012)

Das glaube ich auch, deshalb der


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (14. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub ich muss ein AM in XL ausprobieren...


----------



## gruftidrop (17. Juli 2012)

1 x Bescheid


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Juli 2012)

Bin dabei


----------



## Guent (17. Juli 2012)

Ich bring Bier mit!


----------



## guru39 (17. Juli 2012)

2x


----------



## Kontragonist (18. Juli 2012)

+1

also:

bier: x 2) +1 =


----------



## Guent (18. Juli 2012)

Ich war in Mathe immer schlecht...

Aber:
Ich bring Bier mit!


----------



## Kontragonist (18. Juli 2012)

Na dann geht die Gleichung doch auf


----------



## Brickowski (24. Juli 2012)

Wenn der Umzug bis dahin von statten gegangen ist: 2 x Bescheid.

Ich würd evtl. ohne Rad kommen, außer jemand meldet sich und will ein AM in S Probe fahren,dann würd ich meins mal für ne Runde zur Verfügung stellen (gegen entsprechendes Entgelt selbstverständlich,sprich Bier,Worschd oder Blowjob)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (24. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube du solltest fefinitiv ein Rad mitnehmen. Wenn der HD freeride E.V. Am start ist sind die zur VerfÃ¼gung gestellten Bikes nicht ausreichend. 

Freue mich aufs Puff und die Zwei Puffmutties. Habe gehÃ¶rt dass da jmd karriere gemacht hat. Darauf stoÃen wir dann an ð


----------



## gruftidrop (25. Juli 2012)

Wann geht es eigentlich abends los?


----------



## Simbl (25. Juli 2012)

Wie immer gegen 6-7 oder ?


----------



## franz.p. (25. Juli 2012)

sodele...
also ich kum a vielleicht mid de fra...sehe ma donn...
mol ä e-bike teste!
schä wäds;-)


----------



## simon69 (26. Juli 2012)

Wer bringt Bier mit?


----------



## Kaena (26. Juli 2012)

Ich les hier immer nur "Bier und nochämol Bier..." Ein paar Salate zum Gegrillten wären ja auch nicht schlecht. Wie schauts aus?
Ich bring einen kräftigen Zaziki mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2012)

Kaena schrieb:


> Ich les hier immer nur "Bier und nochämol Bier..."



wird wohl wie bei mir sein,- wenn ich mit ein paar russen an der all-in strandbar wodka aus gläsern trinke.


----------



## dancing Queen (26. Juli 2012)

Ich bring ne Kiste Bier (vorgekühlt), ne Flasche Senf von sonem Senffuzzi hier aus der Gegend und Salsa mit. Genehm?

Wann startet eigentlich die Aktion? Das im Anhang angehangene Bild   meines Bizeps verdeutlicht wohl bestens wie heftig ich ausrasten kann wenn kein AC für mich bereitsteht.


----------



## guru39 (26. Juli 2012)

vergess aber dein Brot im Handschuhfach nicht!


----------



## dancing Queen (26. Juli 2012)

Die sind doch für die Fahrt!


----------



## guru39 (26. Juli 2012)

AXO


----------



## rmfausi (26. Juli 2012)

Wir also meine Frau und ich werden auch da sein. Wir bringen auch
eine Schüssel Sättigungsbeilage mit.

Gruß rmfausi

PS: +2


----------



## Elfriede (26. Juli 2012)

dancing Queen schrieb:


> Ich bring ne Kiste Bier mit und und drei große Flaschen Hela. Genehm?
> 
> Wann startet eigentlich die Aktion? Das im Anhang angehangene Bild   meines Bizeps verdeutlicht wohl bestens wie heftig ich ausrasten kann wenn kein AC für mich bereitsteht.



Die Rötung wirkt schon etwas angsteinflößend.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (26. Juli 2012)

Wann geht das eigentlich mit der Tour los? Komme ich da vor- oder nachher noch zum Testen des AC in S?
Und kann ich den Salat vorher in Eppelheim abgeben, den ganzen Tag im warmen Auto überlebt er wohl eher nicht?


----------



## Brickowski (26. Juli 2012)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Testen des AC in S?




Arrrrrr wir werden uns drum prügeln müssen!

Aber die Frage nach der Zeitplanung ist gut...wie läufts in etwa ab? muss ich eine/n fahrer/in für den Rückweg organisieren, sprich wirds etwas später am abend?


----------



## Joshua60 (26. Juli 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wir also meine Frau und ich werden auch da sein. Wir bringen auch
> eine Schüssel Sättigungsbeilage mit.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi
> ...



Mein Rear Admiral bringt 2 Salate mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaena (27. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wird wohl wie bei mir sein,- wenn ich mit ein paar russen an der all-in strandbar wodka aus gläsern trinke.



.....



rmfausi schrieb:


> Wir also meine Frau und ich werden auch da sein. Wir bringen auch
> eine Schüssel Sättigungsbeilage mit.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi
> ...





Joshua60 schrieb:


> Mein Rear Admiral bringt 2 Salate mit.



 ich mach auch noch einen Nudelsalat.



Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Und kann ich den Salat vorher in Eppelheim abgeben, den ganzen Tag im warmen Auto überlebt er wohl eher nicht?



geht bestimmt


----------



## de´ AK77 (28. Juli 2012)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Wann geht das eigentlich mit der Tour los? Komme ich da vor- oder nachher noch zum Testen des AC in S?
> Und kann ich den Salat vorher in Eppelheim abgeben, den ganzen Tag im warmen Auto überlebt er wohl eher nicht?



zu den nun zahlreich gestellten Fragen bezüglich des Ablaufes etc.

der offizielle *Teststart *auf dem Königsstuhl wird um *1100* sein.

die *Tour* vom Etablissement wird um ca. *1315* starten.

das wilde *Testen* auf dem KS wird *bis ca. 1800* gehen.

danach machen wir uns alle frisch und werden uns um 1930 zum Pufftreffen an der Wurzelpassage einfinden.

Salate und sonstige Mitbringsel können gerne von 1000 bis 1315 im Etablissement abgegeben werden.

*Bescheidstand 28.07.2012:*

23x Bescheid
  1x weinen

delta t bis Pufftreffen: 14d, 7h, 38m


----------



## Festerfeast (28. Juli 2012)

Was ist denn mit sowas wie Kräuterbaguettes? 
Besteht daran Interesse und die Möglichkeit die in einen Ofen zu stellen?


----------



## dancing Queen (28. Juli 2012)

Baguette? Auja!


----------



## guru39 (29. Juli 2012)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit sowas wie Kräuterbaguettes?
> Besteht daran Interesse und die Möglichkeit die in einen Ofen zu stellen?



Ich denke das es schwierig wird die Baguettes in den Ofen zu "stellen", dazu ist der Ofen den wir haben leider nicht hoch genug 

In den Ofen legen geht aber


----------



## der-gute (29. Juli 2012)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> *Bescheidstand 28.07.2012:*
> 
> 23x Bescheid
> 1x weinen
> ...



buhuuuuuuu...

naja, ich hols dann am Mittwoch danach auf nem AM nach...hoffentlich!


----------



## donnersberger (30. Juli 2012)

Dabei 
Incl Kartoffelsalat


----------



## Joerg_1969 (30. Juli 2012)

Ich würde dann meinen Kompressor-Salat (Mais, Kidney-Bohnen & Paprika) mitbringen.

Geht die 13:15 Uhr-Tour am Königstuhl los?


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2012)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> zu den nun zahlreich gestellten Fragen bezüglich des Ablaufes etc.
> sein.
> 
> .......die *Tour* vom Etablissement wird um ca. *1315* starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (30. Juli 2012)

Ich denke, dass ein Griechischer Salat drin ist. Ich will nur das Pinion fahren ð


----------



## Kontragonist (30. Juli 2012)

Gerät das ausgewogene Salat-/Fleisch-Verhältnis auch nicht in Gefahr? Und wehe es gibt nur warmes Bier, weil der Kühlschrank voller Grünzeugs ist


----------



## BOSTAD (30. Juli 2012)

Ha ha ha das ist ein berechtigter Einwand. Steht das Angebot noch bei dir zu übernachten? Ich muss noch mit Andi sprechen um zu klären wie wir das machen.


----------



## Kontragonist (30. Juli 2012)

Klar, alles wie gehabt!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (30. Juli 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Okay, wer Lesen kann und dann auch noch versteht was er liest...


----------



## der-gute (30. Juli 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Und wehe es gibt nur warmes Bier, weil der Kühlschrank voller Grünzeugs ist



ein durchaus wirklichkeitsnahes Argument!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (30. Juli 2012)

Stuhlgang:
Im Worschtkäs bin ich vom 9.-12.8. auf nem Festival...


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2012)

Tu mir das nicht an Günt   

Wer soll das ganze Bier trinken und meinen Laden demolieren


----------



## Kontragonist (30. Juli 2012)

Hier 

PS: Ich hab Ã¼brigens kein Mitleid â ein Festival ist ja wohl auch was geiles


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2012)

Des kannste knigge Kontra, das dürfen nur Roggen Rolla.


----------



## Kontragonist (30. Juli 2012)

Das mit dem Roggen ist eine Frage der inneren Einstellung, nicht der musikalischen Anstellung. Und zur Not quäl ich auch ein paar Licks durch die Endstufe  Das Bier kriegen wir jedenfalls leer 

Günt: Ohne Sch__ß, du bist doch fein Raus: entweder feierst du backstage oder im Puff. In einem Milieu wirst du in jedem Fall auf die K_cke hauen


----------



## Guent (30. Juli 2012)

Den Roggnroul-Scheiss mach ich schon über 20 Jahre...und´s Redlight is ja bekanntermassen nie weit...höhöhö!
Ich will aber endlich mal in nem Fahrradladen feiern!!!

Wird bei mir sehr kurzfristig klappen, oder eben nicht...
Bring ich halt Montags Bier mit zur Not... schmeckt auch gut!


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2012)

So oder so Günt, der Puff ist nicht fern


----------



## Guent (30. Juli 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> So oder so Günt, der Puff ist nicht fern



Alte Musikerweisheit!


----------



## de´ AK77 (30. Juli 2012)

Also Günt des kannste escht ned machen, wer soll misch dann am Grill ablösen


----------



## der-gute (30. Juli 2012)

ich bin für ne Afterpüffparty in der Woche drauf.

da kann ich auch mal ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (30. Juli 2012)

Afterpüff klingt nach Truckerkneipe... aber ich bin dabei!


----------



## de´ AK77 (30. Juli 2012)

Guent schrieb:


> Afterpüff klingt nach Truckerkneipe... aber ich bin dabei!



meinst Du evtl Tuckenkneipe?!?!


----------



## der-gute (30. Juli 2012)

I'm so straight so that when I bought my house the first thing I did was brick off the back door...


----------



## Guent (30. Juli 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7fv84Imvoc"]NÃ¤rrischer Tuck      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Guent (30. Juli 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> I'm so straight so that when I bought my house the first thing I did was brick off the back door...



Muahahahahahaha!!!!!
DEN erzähl ich meinem australischen Kumpel, der lacht ne Woche!!!


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2012)

Afterpüff klingt für misch eher nach Tuckenkneipe.... ihr könnt euch auch gerne um die XL Schlampe schlagen 

@Jedi,
2 dumme ein Gedanke


----------



## Guent (30. Juli 2012)

Ich hol mir mal eben noch´n Bier und Chips...


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2012)

und ich geh ins Bett 

@ Jedi,

wir brauchen ne Webcam! OCC  war gestern


----------



## Guent (30. Juli 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (30. Juli 2012)

Guent schrieb:


> Muahahahahahaha!!!!!
> DEN erzähl ich meinem australischen Kumpel, der lacht ne Woche!!!



du errätst nie, woher das Zitat stammt...







PS: gute Nacht ;-)


----------



## Kontragonist (31. Juli 2012)

Welde No. 2  Und guude Nacht, Jungs


----------



## Guent (31. Juli 2012)

Welde ftw!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simon69 (31. Juli 2012)

Ihr macht mir Angst


----------



## Kaena (31. Juli 2012)




----------



## Guent (31. Juli 2012)

Ich mach sogar mir angst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (31. Juli 2012)

Ihr braucht den hier:


----------



## pfalz (31. Juli 2012)

welde...brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...do schiddlst misch


----------



## de´ AK77 (1. August 2012)

Sie sind da...---die diesjährigen Shirts zum Pufftreffen mit innovativem neuen Design


----------



## Guent (1. August 2012)

Scheee!


----------



## Kontragonist (1. August 2012)

Nee:

Grrrande bellissimo, ragazzo!

 

PS: Wie ist das Gelb?

PPS: Ach flickflack, ich komm nachher vorbei und prüf das selbst


----------



## de´ AK77 (1. August 2012)

@Kontra

PPPPS: uffbasse heute nur bis 1300 open!!!


----------



## Kontragonist (1. August 2012)

Ach, ist ja Mittwoch 

Dann Frei- oder Samstag


----------



## schneckerias (6. August 2012)

Hallo,

sollte man sich für den Nicolai Testag anmelden?

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## de´ AK77 (6. August 2012)

Servus schneckerias,

für das Testen auf dem Königstuhl eigentlich nicht wirklich, einfach ab ca. 11 Uhr vorbei kommen.


----------



## der-gute (6. August 2012)

mach ma jetzt eigentlich ne Afterpüffparty am 15.08.?

euer Laden is ja zu ab 13:00
wann gehts aufn Trail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. August 2012)

N Gude gute,

für Party hab ich am 15ten keine Zeit da Mittwochs mein Programm ziemlich straff ist, wir können aber gerne nachm baiken noch nen Radler
zischen  Dann muss ich aber auch schon los 

Um 1300 mach ich den Laden dicht und wir können los.......aber nur wenn es keine Hunde und Katzen regnet.


alla donn.


----------



## der-gute (7. August 2012)

sounds like a plan


----------



## schneckerias (8. August 2012)

Hallo nochmal,

ist der Treff um 11.00 Uhr in Eppelheim?

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## guru39 (8. August 2012)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> zu den nun zahlreich gestellten Fragen bezüglich des Ablaufes etc.
> 
> der offizielle *Teststart *auf dem Königsstuhl wird um *1100* sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## luk! (9. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin an diesem Wochenende zufällig in Heidelberg und würde mich dann auch mal für die Tour anmelden und vielleicht nochmal abends vorbeischauen.
Das sieht nach einem spaßigen Samstag aus


----------



## SiK (9. August 2012)

Kann man die Bikes für eine Probefahrt reservieren? Für Leute, die nur wenig Zeit haben


----------



## hömma (9. August 2012)

Wäre auch gern gekommen, um evtl. mal auf einem Pinion probe zu rollen und natürlich ein paar von den Nasen hier kennen zu lernen... aber "leider" bin ich am WE im Kleinwalsertal. 

Viel Spaß, freue mich auf die Bilder!


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> Kann man die Bikes für eine Probefahrt reservieren? Für Leute, die nur wenig Zeit haben



Bike und Zeit wären für mein Reservierungszeitmanagement elementar


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2012)

luk! schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin an diesem Wochenende zufällig in Heidelberg und würde mich dann auch mal für die Tour anmelden und vielleicht nochmal abends vorbeischauen.
> Das sieht nach einem spaßigen Samstag aus



Hau rein, das wird ein SpazZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (9. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich denke das es schwierig wird die Baguettes in den Ofen zu "stellen", dazu ist der Ofen den wir haben leider nicht hoch genug
> 
> In den Ofen legen geht aber



 ... jetzt erst entdeckt.


----------



## dancing Queen (10. August 2012)

Bin um Elf da. Komme allerdings allein -Kumpels haben von den Weibern kein "frei" bekommen.


----------



## trailterror (10. August 2012)

Für so ein highlight nimmt man sich einfach frei 

Bin aber leider auch net das; bin mit meinem AM in Lenzerheide


----------



## Joshua60 (10. August 2012)

Jetzt ist mein Stoker terminlich verhindert und ich möchte ihn nur ungern zwangsvorführen.

Wer wollte denn schon immer mal Tandem (zuerst hinten) fahren? Hoch auf den KS und dann je nach Bedarf. 
Freiwillige vor!


----------



## de´ AK77 (10. August 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mein Stoker terminlich verhindert und ich möchte ihn nur ungern zwangsvorführen.
> 
> Wer wollte denn schon immer mal Tandem (zuerst hinten) fahren? Hoch auf den KS und dann je nach Bedarf.
> Freiwillige vor!



*Freiwilliger tritt vor*

jawohl ja ich werde es tun Volker, das Kroko ist bei uns geschlüpft also werde ich es morsche mit Dir den Berg hochradeln 

nur zum runtersausen wirste Dir je nach dem jemanden anderen suchen müssen da ich spätesten um 1700 wieder am Etablissment sein muss...

in diesem Sinne--CHACKA---


----------



## dancing Queen (10. August 2012)

Bin im Leben noch kein Tandem gefahren -nur Moped als Sozius (immer schön mit in die Kurve legen). Versuchen würd ichs gern! 

Bier wird vorgekühlt, Saucen und Senf sind gepackt. Autoschlüssel hab ich schon in der Hand und warte Finger-auf-den-Tisch-tippend darauf dass es endlich los geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. August 2012)

Da die Anfrage doch größer als gedacht war wollte ich mal fragen ob noch wer nen (2ten) Grill mitbringen könnte?


----------



## Brickowski (10. August 2012)

leider nur nen Einweggrill,das wird wohl nix bringen....aber Christoph und ich werden sowieso gegen 3 abhauen müssen...kommen dafür aber au schon um 11 - will heissen schonmal 2 Leute weniger die Abends verköstigt werden müssen.


----------



## simon69 (10. August 2012)

Ha ha ich hätte da noch einen, den ich spenden könnte.

Soll ich Sanne schon mal bescheid sagen, dass sie ihn mitbringt?


----------



## guru39 (10. August 2012)

jep 

Ist bestimmt der alte Grill von unZ


----------



## Joshua60 (11. August 2012)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> *Freiwilliger tritt vor*
> 
> jawohl ja ich werde es tun Volker, das Kroko ist bei uns geschlüpft also werde ich es morsche mit Dir den Berg hochradeln
> 
> ...




1700 geht klar! Eklatant bergauf, elegant bergab.


----------



## Festerfeast (11. August 2012)

dann bis gleich an der Tanke


----------



## dancing Queen (11. August 2012)

Huhu! Bin schwer begeistert vom AM.

Die Kühlbox stifte ich der Wurzelpassage. Viel Spaß noch heut Abend!


----------



## Guent (12. August 2012)

Scheee war´s!


----------



## donnersberger (12. August 2012)

Genau


----------



## BOSTAD (12. August 2012)

Wat war es wieder schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (12. August 2012)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, war wieder toll gestern Abend. 

Gruß rmfausi & Frau


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> sounds like a plan



Baik is da 

PS: Freu mir!


----------



## der-gute (13. August 2012)

Hell double-yeah!



wobei mein geschundener Bike Attack Körper grade nicht ans radln denken will...


----------



## Joshua60 (13. August 2012)

Mir hat es auch gefallen! Danke für die tolle Fete und das tolle Essen. Freu mich schon auf das nächste Treffen!


----------



## missmarple (13. August 2012)

Pufftreffen in Bildern...... 

Fachgespräche uff'm Bersch:






Chefdokumentation:






Bundische Geräääde:






Schwäääre Geräääde:






Klare Anweisungen:






Radler:



 





 




Grillvorbereitung:



 




Hunger:







Noch mehr Hunger:







Abhilfe:







Und Gruppendynamik:


----------



## Kaena (14. August 2012)

Auch von mir ein paar Impressionen vom letzten Samstag


----------



## KHUJAND (20. August 2012)

egal was auch immer passiert,- nächstes jahr bin ich  dabei 

Vinc hat ne krasse wandlung gemacht.


----------



## Martin1508 (20. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> egal was auch immer passiert,- nächstes jahr bin ich  dabei
> 
> Vinc hat ne krasse wandlung gemacht.



Alter Artur,

Du trägst dein Herz aber auch auf der Zunge;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (20. August 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Alter Artur,
> 
> Du trägst dein Herz aber auch auf der Zunge;-)



Inwiefern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (20. August 2012)

Da weiß man doch wenigstens woran man ist.


----------



## kroiterfee (26. August 2012)

oar nee. verpasst. :-(


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> oar nee. verpasst. :-(



bist du wieder im Lande ? 
DANKE für die Feldpost...  

komm bei zeiten (auf der durchreise, oder auch so) mal vorbei ok.


----------



## Dutshlander (27. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> komm bei zeiten (auf der durchreise, oder auch so) mal vorbei ok.


Hey  würdest du mich mitnehmen?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hey  würdest du mich mitnehmen?



 Wohin ?


----------



## Dutshlander (27. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Wohin ?


 im Puff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> im Puff



ne lass ma.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bist du wieder im Lande ?
> DANKE für die Feldpost...
> 
> komm bei zeiten (auf der durchreise, oder auch so) mal vorbei ok.



nein. ich darf noch bis 2013 bleiben. 

wenn ich wieder zurück komme dann mach ich leider keinen schlenker über oberhausen.  familie geht vor udn das heisst straight ab nach hh.
spätestens beim teilekauf komm ich aber sicher mal rum. muss doch wieder neuen heissen shice bauen.


ich finde auf der nicolai-seite kein neon dizzy mehr?


----------



## Elfriede (27. August 2012)

Mach die Augen richtig auf:

http://www.nicolai.net/index.php?article_id=36&clang=1


----------



## KHUJAND (28. August 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> nein. ich darf noch bis 2013 bleiben.



pass auf dich auf.


----------



## kroiterfee (28. August 2012)

mach isch.


----------



## kroiterfee (28. August 2012)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Mach die Augen richtig auf:
> 
> http://www.nicolai.net/index.php?article_id=36&clang=1



 immer wieder schön.


----------

